# Feeder or Branch Circuit



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> Here's the deal, I have electrical pedestals for an RV park. Each has a feed through terminal block for the supply conductors. Each pedestal contains three circuit breakers protecting three respective receptacle outlets. The pedestals themselves are UL listed as power outlets not a circuit breaker enclosure or a panelboard enclosure. *With this information are the supply conductors to the pedestal considered a feeder or a branch circuit according to the NEC?*


In my opinion a feeder. 

Trying to get out if an electrode?


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

No not me, a contractor doing work for us. I considered the supply conductors a feeder until I read the UL listing as a power outlet. Now I'm confused. If the entire structure is a power outlet then would the OCPDs internal to said power outlet count as final OCPDs to define the supply as a branch circuit? Hence this post...


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> In my opinion a feeder.
> 
> Trying to get out if an electrode?


+1 :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Why does a spa box or pool panel not need an electrode then?

~Matt


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Why does a spa box or pool panel not need an electrode then?
> 
> ~Matt


Who says that they don't?:001_huh:

If they are considered a separate structure then they would need to have a grouding electrode system installed. Check out 250.32(A).

Chris


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

raider1 said:


> Who says that they don't?:001_huh:
> 
> If they are considered a separate structure then they would need to have a grouding electrode system installed. Check out 250.32(A).
> 
> Chris


I guess that just so commonly overlooked here, I just never really thought about it.

I have never seen a spa box or pool panel with an electrode.

~Matt


----------



## Dead eye (Mar 26, 2010)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> Each pedestal contains three circuit breakers protecting three respective receptacle outlets. [/B]


Are these overcurrent devices or just disconnects? If o/c devices, the circuit is a feeder.

Art. 100 Definitions-
Branch Circuit. The circuit conductors between the final
overcurrent device protecting the circuit and the outlet(s).


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

Dead eye said:


> Are these overcurrent devices or just disconnects? If o/c devices, the circuit is a feeder.
> 
> Art. 100 Definitions-
> Branch Circuit. The circuit conductors between the final
> overcurrent device protecting the circuit and the outlet(s).


did you read the part of the OP that you quoted?


----------



## Dead eye (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know you, so I don't know your level of expertise. Some folks call a panel a fuse box and others still call a dimmer a rheostat.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I would look at it as a branch circuit since that seems to be a listed assembly. It's not likely to be hit with lighting. Seems like a waste to have to put ground rods in for those things.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> I would look at it as a branch circuit since that seems to be a listed assembly. It's not likely to be hit with lighting. Seems like a waste to have to put ground rods in for those things.


A grounding electrode system does not protect equipment from a direct lightning strike. It does protect equipment from lightning induced currents.

Also the RV pedestals are designed to take a feeder and split it up into 3 smaller ampere branch circuits, therefore it would be a feeder.

Chris


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I would look at it as a branch circuit since that seems to be a listed assembly.


So is a typical panelboard and those are supplied with feeders.


----------

